# Xenograft - help?? (thanks)



## beatrice4 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can anyone help with xenograft application to the both legs (15400) if you are using 100 sq cm to the right leg and 100 sq cm to the left leg? i.e. Would anyone use:
15400 RT
15400 -59 -LT 

or 
15400 (50)
it seems like the least descriptive and not ideal to use 50/bilateral --would you interpret this as 100 cm total for both extremities?

another possibility 
15400  RT
15400 -59 -51 -LT

or even
15400 RT
15401 -59 -LT  (Can anyone suggest???  Thank you!)


----------



## shante (Jan 30, 2011)

*Xenograft*

If the physician applied Xenograft totalling 200 sq cm to both legs then you would billed it as follow:
15400 - Xenograft, skin (dermal) for temporary would closure, trunk, arms, legs: first 100
            sq cm or less
15401 - each additionlal 100 sq cm 

Bill without modifier 51 and 59.  

Thanks,
Shante


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 30, 2011)

Shante is correct, you do not use RT, LT or 50 modifiers for skin, skin graft or skin debridement codes since skin is one organ that has no inherent laterality.


----------

